
Study Finds No Correlation Between Unpaid Internships and Job Prospects - eysquared
http://www.naceweb.org/job-market/internships/unpaid-internships-and-the-career-success-of-liberal-arts-graduates/
======
rpseq
This title may be misleading.

Their summary:

"While having one or more paid internships had a significant impact on time to
find a position and first-position salary above that of unpaid internships,
internship compensation had no significant impact on measures of long-term
career success."

It was a previous study that found no correlation. This summary found that
internships in general helped with job prospects. Paid internships seem to
result in better initial prospects but don't differ from unpaid internships in
terms of long-term success.

------
ColinFCodeChef
The title is misleading - No Correlation Between Unpaid Internships and Job
Prospects __Of Liberal Arts Graduates __

